# Happy Birthday Phillip Moolman !!!



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Philip.

Hope there will be many more!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear Philip,

From me a big big Happy Birthdayccasion13:
I hope you have many guests and a great festivity today.
For the future I whish many hunting success to you and a lot of healthful years.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Phillip, I hope that you have great day and year.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Nou Ja Liewers laat as nooit:embara:
Philiph sorry ek post nou eers , maar baie geluk ou vriend, ek hoop jy het 'n wonderlike dag gehad:darkbeer:
Sien ek jou die naweek by Boabab?

Groete
Stefan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ja nee, soos Stefan se, liewer laat as nooit! Baie geluk Phillip! Hoop dit was 'n moerse dag en mag die jaar wat voorle net beter wees!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ccasion13: ccasion1: ccasion5: ccasion15: ccasion16: :dancing: Have a great day Philip. :wav:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Birthday*

Baie dankie manne ek waardeer dit !!


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Baie Geluk!*

Veels Geluk met jou Verjaarsdag Philip! Ek hoop jy het 'n lekker dag en 'n great jaar wat voorle.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Happy birthday Phillip....*

and may there be many more.ccasion13::cheers:

This is a good time to post up some pic's of some of your favourite things. This way we can all get to know you a bit better.

I always value you input here on AT, SA Forum, thank-you for taking the time to contribute.

Take care and have an awesome day....



Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Birthday*

Thanks again to you all


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Geluk Phillip, ons het nie vergeet nie. Ons het 'n paar stywes sonder jou in die bos gevat. 

Hoop jy het 'n great dag gehad.


----------

